# Counselling recommendation?



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi girls, 

After BFN on IVF no. 4, our doctor has suggested that we start thinking about donor eggs.  He's not dismissing another IVF, but we've been given odds of 10% with my eggs so we're starting to look at DE clinics and to get our heads around the whole issue. 

I'd like to talk to a counsellor.  Does anyone have a recommendation for a good counsellor who specialises in fertility treatment and egg donation in the Manchester area?

Thanks SJG xXx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi sjg
Talking with a counsellor sounds a really good idea. There are several good fertility counsellors in your area. Have a look on the site of British Infertility Counselling Association www.bica.net for names and contact details.
Very best of luck
Olivia

/links


----------



## sjg (Nov 16, 2010)

Sorry Olivia, meant to reply and say thank you.  I went to see a counsellor las week that I found through the site that you recommended and it really helped.  SJG xXx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

So glad sjg.  Very best of luck with whatever you decide to do.
Olivia


----------

